# New Game starting in Cary NC



## cstyle (Jul 2, 2007)

[h3]New Role-playing heavy, Story heavy, Rules Light Game about to start[/h3]

 - *Hook: *  If you play RPGs b/c you enjoy role-playing and story, you really don't care for the chess match that is 3rd edition tactical combat, and you absolutely can't stand rules lawyering, then this is the game for you.  If you're into hack and slash, placing your PC in the right square to maximize attacks of opportunity and +2 circumstance modifiers, and showing off your miniature collection, then you'd probably be happier in a different game.  I like a system that blends into the background, not one that takes center stage like 3rd ed.  The center stage is reserved for story and role-playing.


 - *System*: Custom.  I call it d20 light.  I created a set of house rules for third edition.  It's dependent on the 3.5 SRD (found here) and does not stand on its own, but it's different enough that I consider it to be a separate system.  It's also proficiency based, instead of class based, i.e. there are no classes, so you might find that interesting.
 - *Rules knowledge:* None required.  Good thing since it's my own system!    The rules are very easy to pick up, no worries.
 - *Setting:*  Home brew.  I use to say my world was a cross between Forgotten Realms, Robert Jordan's Wheel of Time, and Cthulhu, but it's pretty different than all of those.  I do like to borrow from real world history and culture, so there are many countries that bear features you will recognize.
 - *Character levels*  I'm thinking we will start at either 1st level or 3rd level, but no higher.  We can discuss it as a group.
 - *Pregenerated characters available?*  No.
 - *Classes needed:*  Not applicable.
 - *Style:* I try to provide a nice mix of role-playing, combat, puzzles, traps and environmental challenges.
 - *Serious or a little humor?*  Can't I have both?  

 - *Duration:* Weekly, three hours per session.
 - *Dates and Times:*  Either monday, wednesday, or thursday, from 7 to 10pm.  We'll pick a day that works best for everyone, and then stick to it.
 - *Location* ( Cary ) ;    Venue:  We'll start at a store (All Fun and Games) and then possibly move to a home.
 - *Pets?*: Sometimes Vivian has her dog at the store.  
 - *Rating:* 21 and over, please.
 - *RPGA?* Role-Playing Game Association?  If so then no.   Living campaign?  I don't know what this is either, so I will say no. 

Feel free to ask me any questions.

Cstyle


----------



## absinthe_pernod (Aug 31, 2007)

*response to Cary based 3rd edition light*

Well let me just say that it sounds like you and I have a lot in common. 

People either love or hate the fact that when I DM, I tend to move fast and loose w/ the rules. I prefer a good story and good roleplaying over rules lawyering and mindless hack and slash...(or why is the beholder guarding a pile of gold pieces anyway).  

Depending on how things go w/ the campaigns I and my friend and other DM are running I would be very interested in playing (assuming it is on a weekend). 

Please just respond to the post since I know its been a while since you posted it. Thanks. 

Michael


----------



## cstyle (Sep 5, 2007)

absinthe_pernod said:
			
		

> Depending on how things go w/ the campaigns I and my friend and other DM are running I would be very interested in playing (assuming it is on a weekend).



It's actually not on a weekend.  We play on monday nights.  At any rate, I actually have a full table right now, but if a chair opens up I will let you know.

Thanks!


----------

